# replacing 5.2 buffer



## beerking (29/11/13)

Ok the time has come to stop using five star 5.2 ph buffer and adjust my water like a man. The ezwater spreadsheet tells me I will need to use 10ml of latic acid for my 30lt biab water .My question is what is the maximum amount of lactic acid I can add without getting a noticeable off flavour from the acid?
cheers guys and thanks for your help.


----------



## QldKev (29/11/13)

What the hell you brewing to need 10ml lactic?


----------



## MartinOC (29/11/13)

Re-check the calculations!!! Geez! 100g of acidulated malt (ie. a handful) would be enough to sort-out a 50-60 L batch's whole mash!!!!


----------



## beerking (29/11/13)

Mmmm ok thought this sounded wrong, not sure what i have done wrong. I will re do the numbers and try and see what I have stuffed up.


----------



## Yob (29/11/13)

I use about 120 - 140g acidulated in most of my pale ales / IPA'S..


----------



## Phoney (29/11/13)

i use around 100g of acidulated malt in pale ales and pilsners. Anything pale really.


----------



## beerking (29/11/13)

OK I see what I was doing wrong , in the grain bill i was entering 240 for roasted malt for example rather than 0.24 .Do this for the combination of base , crystal and roast and yep you will stuff it up.


----------

